# hireing a car in Fort Lauderdale Florida



## brianb (Jan 3, 2010)

Any tips when hiring a car in Fort Lauderdale. I'll arrive at airport but this maynot be the best place to hire from. What type of insurance do I need to purchase. My brotherinlaw lives there and has a car can I legally drive this I have a UK driving licience Many thanks brianb.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you need a car to get from the airport to wherever you're going, then renting from the airport may be your best option. In the US, however, there are a number of "airport taxes" added to the car rental bill. You can save a bit of money if you pick up your rental car the next day at a rental site located in town or anywhere away from the airport.

What insurances you'll need depend on what coverages you have already - either through your UK insurance or through whatever travel insurance you are taking for the trip. Whether you can drive your brother-in-law's car will depend on what sort of coverage he has.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

brianb said:


> Any tips when hiring a car in Fort Lauderdale. I'll arrive at airport but this maynot be the best place to hire from. What type of insurance do I need to purchase. My brotherinlaw lives there and has a car can I legally drive this I have a UK driving licience Many thanks brianb.


Probably get a better deal booking it before you leave home ...

Florida Car Hire: Cheap Orlando Car Hire at FloridaHire.com


----------



## brianb (Jan 3, 2010)

*Fort Lauderdale car hire*



Bevdeforges said:


> If you need a car to get from the airport to wherever you're going, then renting from the airport may be your best option. In the US, however, there are a number of "airport taxes" added to the car rental bill. You can save a bit of money if you pick up your rental car the next day at a rental site located in town or anywhere away from the airport.
> 
> What insurances you'll need depend on what coverages you have already - either through your UK insurance or through whatever travel insurance you are taking for the trip. Whether you can drive your brother-in-law's car will depend on what sort of coverage he has.
> Cheers,
> Bev


It was good of you to reply,thank you Bev.
To expand I’m visiting Fort Lauderdale 1st week of May. Last time their in 1995 I was ripped off on insurance and petrol so hope to be wiser this time. I’ve listed below a list of ‘extras’ and wondered which is a must and which desirable. I’ld like youre advise on these and or others which are a must;and any comment on discount codes? 
Insurance Excess Waiver Cover
Standard damage excess waiver (SDEW)
Total damage excess waiver (TDEW)
Theft Protection Insurance
Uninsured Motorist Protection
Supplemental Liability Ins
Thanks again.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

brianb said:


> It was good of you to reply,thank you Bev.
> To expand I’m visiting Fort Lauderdale 1st week of May. Last time their in 1995 I was ripped off on insurance and petrol so hope to be wiser this time. I’ve listed below a list of ‘extras’ and wondered which is a must and which desirable. I’ld like youre advise on these and or others which are a must;and any comment on discount codes?
> Insurance Excess Waiver Cover
> Standard damage excess waiver (SDEW)
> ...


I have to say that the insurances depends entirely on your own auto insurance back home. (Some car insurances do cover rental cars when you're travelling.)

The other big factor is what insurance is or isn't covered by the car rental company - and this varies by company. You should read the fine print carefully when you're booking - and Davis1's suggestion is spot on: Make your reservation before you go, using the rental car company's website in your home country. That often gives you some advantages over just showing up at the counter on arrival.

The other big factor is whether or not you carry travel insurance. Going to the US from any country with a national health care program, you should probably have at least a travel insurance for medical emergencies. But many companies bundle the health insurance with a general liability coverage, and some of these policies include rental car coverage at rates far lower than what the rental company will charge you. 

What I do is to take a general travel health and liability coverage (costs me about 35 - 50€ for a 2 week trip) and then decline all the rental car coverage. As far as the petrol goes, you need to ask them what rate they are charging on that "buy a tank in advance" deal. If it's in line with gas prices at the time, take it, and make sure you are running on the fumes when you return the car. If they are charging extortionate rates for petrol, just note the closest gas station to fill up at on your return.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## brianb (Jan 3, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> I have to say that the insurances depends entirely on your own auto insurance back home. (Some car insurances do cover rental cars when you're travelling.)
> 
> The other big factor is what insurance is or isn't covered by the car rental company - and this varies by company. You should read the fine print carefully when you're booking - and Davis1's suggestion is spot on: Make your reservation before you go, using the rental car company's website in your home country. That often gives you some advantages over just showing up at the counter on arrival.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev AND thank you Davis1


----------

